# AE86 EV Drifter/DD



## touge_g35 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

I will try to make this first post short, simple and straight to the point.

I would like to build my own EV supercar someday, I also figured if I can't afford one at the moment why not build one? 
Being inspired from White Zombie's 510 I think I've made my choice to be off gas and on electric and hopefully be off the grid one day.

To start off first I have no experience in the electrical field, although I've done motor swaps so I do have mechanical experience.

*My project car choice of chassis:*

Please check out this link to be referred to the first AE86 EV conversion. http://forums.club4ag.com/zerothread?id=76799








*^^AE86 hatchback-drifter/ dd^^



*








*^^240sx hatchback-drifter/dd^^*










*^^C4 corvette-to use as the chassis for the super car*^^





*My spec goals with the car:*
Achieve enough torque and power to get me sideways in the car.
Also having a good 100 mile range before recharging if not more.

*My price range:*
Projects cost money and I feel that this is a worthwhile investment on my part.
But I do not exactly have $25k to throw down for the build right now, each part would have to be obtained. 
My monthly build fund at the moment can vary from $200-$500

*My question:
*To make the research easier and see if this is a feasible project for me, can someone who is experienced with EV conversions please help me be able to identify the parts that I would need to convert my car according to the info I have given?

I appreciate your help and input and at the moment I'm trying to do what I can on my own as far as in researching for this build.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome

Because budget is always the limited thing, you probably need to fix with DC motor to have high power with reasonable budget.

The parts for a 250-400 hp systems can be:

A 11'' high voltage motor is the current choise for high power: Warp 11 HV or Kostov 11 250V. 2500-3000$. You can also go direct drive (no transmission) with two smaller motor.

High power controller. something like a Soliton 1, Zilla 1000A or the Zilla 2000A, Warp drive. 3000-5000$

And the most important.... the battery: A123 AMP20Ah are the best cells of the moment. 100 cells in series and 4 in paralele will weight 440 lbs, be able to produce over 500Kw (over 700 battery hp) (limit by other components). And 25.6 Kwh of energy (100s 4p) can give you around 80-100 miles in mid size car with gentle driving. Probably 10-15 miles of drift race!


Crodriver (a DiyEcar member) had do a nice drift car two years ago : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4My8_B6HZsA&feature=related


----------



## touge_g35 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for that, I have seen Crodriver's video, not so much on the drifting part. 
I was hoping that I could see a long held drift instead of a short one.
Still fast none the less, just as WhiteZombie's car.

In terms of experience I was thinking that I should first undertake a smaller EV project. Such as a EV quadricycle, where I could pedal or use the motor to drive me.
I could recycle an old golf cart and use it's internals to learn about EVs. 

Did you by chance happen to see the link above the AE86? If not could you check it out and tell me what that setup might've cost them?

Also I found this EV calculator while searching for the items you listed, I wonder if this is accurate enough or even if the products he's referencing are state of the art.
http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

touge_g35 said:


> Did you by chance happen to see the link above the AE86? If not could you check it out and tell me what that setup might've cost them?


Really nice and clean build...., but underpower!

His controller allow a peak power of only 72 Kw and the batteries probably don't provide this power. So, I guess less than 70 hp at motor shaft.
Just enough to drift in mud!..

You can build something like this for less than 7-8K$ of electric parts.




> In terms of experience I was thinking that I should first undertake a smaller EV project. Such as a EV quadricycle, where I could pedal or use the motor to drive me.
> I could recycle an old golf cart and use it's internals to learn about EVs.


Good idea. It's how the mechanical guy in mine was transform by building an electric motorcycle before an electric car. Learn to avoid costly erreur is a good thing.


----------



## kstegath (Nov 4, 2008)

I converted a C3 to all-electric. 100 mile range is a lot, unless you have the big bucks for Li-ion.
http://www.advanced-ev.com


----------

